

DD4BC Operation Profile [Medium Risk] (DDOS Blackmail for Bitcoins) - jacquesm
https://blogs.akamai.com/2015/04/dd4bc-operation-profile-medium-risk.html

======
jacquesm
I'm posting this as a heads up, my ISP is hit by this, they refuse to pay up
and I'm 100% with them on that front, if you get blackmailed by this group as
well (or any other) tell them to get lost.

